# Goodbye Malema



## Thunderball (Oct 27, 2011)

Finally Malema was suspended today as he was found guilty of misconduct and bringing the ANC party into disrepute 

According to eyewitness news


> Julius Malema has confirmed he will appeal his suspension as ANC Youth League leader and from the ruling party for the next five years. "


I am eagerly awaiting to see the outcome of this as I feel he should have been suspended along time ago but I am glad that they finally did make the right decision, this gives me reason to still have a bit of faith in the South African Government. :clap2:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Thunderball said:


> Finally Malema was suspended today as he was found guilty of misconduct and bringing the ANC party into disrepute
> 
> According to eyewitness news
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting to see the outcome of this as I feel he should have been suspended along time ago but I am glad that they finally did make the right decision, this gives me reason to still have a bit of faith in the South African Government. :clap2:


Appeals seem to work well lately, let us hope sanity will prevail.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

Having just returned from Durban where I heard the glorious news that the hopeful beginning of the demise of that Malema character. For the first time I had a glimmer of pride in the ANC on making a decision that on a global level of observation, lifts SA ranking out of the mud, and back into a democratic leading country in Africa ( for now). Winnie Mandelas ( lets face it) groomed angry child - Malema, has shot himself in the foot and been taken down by the powers that be.

Wonder if he will be going back to his mothers, and happily settle back into his poor lifestyle, and give his houses and cars back to the banks - As he recently claimed he will gladly do in an interview with the BBC news, if he fails the court case. ( with the sincerest face possible - probably just through fear as his realisation of his actions, and pending case)

I dont think he will win the appeal - not on this one!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Tonyj said:


> Having just returned from Durban where I heard the glorious news that the hopeful beginning of the demise of that Malema character. For the first time I had a glimmer of pride in the ANC on making a decision that on a global level of observation, lifts SA ranking out of the mud, and back into a democratic leading country in Africa ( for now). Winnie Mandelas ( lets face it) groomed angry child - Malema, has shot himself in the foot and been taken down by the powers that be.
> 
> Wonder if he will be going back to his mothers, and happily settle back into his poor lifestyle, and give his houses and cars back to the banks - As he recently claimed he will gladly do in an interview with the BBC news, if he fails the court case. ( with the sincerest face possible - probably just through fear as his realisation of his actions, and pending case)
> 
> I dont think he will win the appeal - not on this one!


Not too sure about that Tony, just heard him about this. 
He is not a man to underestimate.
Watch out for the news or newspapers!


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

I understand why you say this, and feel this way.....But, This guy ( Malema) is good at stirring things up with false hope to encourage people with empty dreams...He is best at being angry, and stirring up FEAR!! thats his biggest weapon - thats why hes talked about so much in the western world and makes headlines. But look at what he actually has done with all this - LOST HIS JOB and become a laughing stock around the world! He ll continue to be angry and carry on making threats like the angry little boy he is....He may even try and open his own angry political party? He ll become angry and old one day with a failed career ( well perhaps with wealth that he s stolen from his voters and embezzled).
The ANC is completely strong, and has huge political clout by FAR, and has used this strength to show this sort what will happen to them if they shake their rattles to loudly......Shame, was always fun to see him show himself up on TV. But his chance of causing chaos is over...his second chance which he ll probably try conjure, will be ALOT WEAKER and also fail...so lets relax about this boy and not worry about him... forget him, dont read about him, or fear him - because that what he liked best, and thats what he needed to survive.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Tonyj said:


> I understand why you say this, and feel this way.....But, This guy ( Malema) is good at stirring things up with false hope to encourage people with empty dreams...He is best at being angry, and stirring up FEAR!! thats his biggest weapon - thats why hes talked about so much in the western world and makes headlines. But look at what he actually has done with all this - LOST HIS JOB and become a laughing stock around the world! He ll continue to be angry and carry on making threats like the angry little boy he is....He may even try and open his own angry political party? He ll become angry and old one day with a failed career ( well perhaps with wealth that he s stolen from his voters and embezzled).
> The ANC is completely strong, and has huge political clout by FAR, and has used this strength to show this sort what will happen to them if they shake their rattles to loudly......Shame, was always fun to see him show himself up on TV. But his chance of causing chaos is over...his second chance which he ll probably try conjure, will be ALOT WEAKER and also fail...so lets relax about this boy and not worry about him... forget him, dont read about him, or fear him - because that what he liked best, and thats what he needed to survive.



I do not fear him, but he is a very angry "young" man.
My main concern is what he seemingly sincerely believes is wrong and evil about capitilism. He makes sure that those countries that can and would invest in SA are put off by his ideas of nationalism.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

he has one thing going for him, he is saying what a large proprtion of the "poor" population want to hear...

watching the uncut Carte Blanche interview, he sees hiself as a freedom fighter and is tying himself to Nelson's struggle.
he is extremely dangerous, Africa is full of Coups.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

I ve just been advised that my terminology was incorrect.....being brought up for the larger amount in England Ive never concluded, nor realised, that the term boy could mean something other than someone under 21 ( not a man) apologies for any indiscretions it was certainly not realised.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Malemas downfall will not come at the hands of the ANC.

Firstly the media that he courts and plays too are showing him as what he realy is in his fancy suits and big cars. the poor that he champions are seeing this and loosing thier faith in the man. he can sit infront of them in his berry playing the freedom fighter but they still see the shots of him leaving in the range rover.

as more of the youth become educated to a higher standard they become less likely to buy into his radical theroys.

the ANCYL is full of people that want his position and the trappings that come with it. they now see their chance to kick him while he is down.

By comparing himself to Mandela he has maybe scored the biggest own goal of them all. Many of the people i have spoken to are horified and disgusted with this. they asking what this young boy knows of the struggle.

poor old juju is a revolutionary born to late for the revolution. he has tried to start his own but seems to have failed.

the real shame is that the ANCYL has proposed some good ideas and messages. like for instance there stance that you should only have one partner no multiple wifes and girl friends to stem the spread of aids gets lost because of his radical messages.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

Brilliantly written Stevan.


----------



## Chilli22 (Nov 17, 2011)

> Goodbye Malema


Afraid I will only believe it when it's cast in stone. Juju is a master at dodging the bullet as we've seen in the past, so I'm not counting my chickens just yet! Once the appeal is over I'll either celebrate of drown my sorrows. Redi (on 702) repeated something a guest/caller said to her on air, it goes something like, you allow your child to swear at your neighbour over and over again, then you shouldn't be surprised when he swears at you... 

When is the appeal? Does anyone know if it'll be televised?


----------



## Chilli22 (Nov 17, 2011)

The saga continues! How long before we know if the appeal is successfull?


----------

